# Camper Pad



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

She fits nicely next to the garage now. The Sewer line is in, next is the electrical and water outlets. What a difference from the muddy mess before.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm envious!

But I wonder how you get into your OB with it so close to the house?


----------



## jayger (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm getting bids now for my pad now.... I can't wait, mud sucks


----------



## pep_ (Apr 27, 2012)

Very nice. I wish I had room to do that.


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

raynardo said:


> I'm envious!
> 
> But I wonder how you get into your OB with it so close to the house?


The picture is a little deceiving, there is a mandoor on that side of the garage, the DW guides me back so that the camper door lines up with the garage door, and there is about 4 feet between the garage and camper.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

matty1 said:


> I'm envious!
> 
> But I wonder how you get into your OB with it so close to the house?


The picture is a little deceiving, there is a mandoor on that side of the garage, the DW guides me back so that the camper door lines up with the garage door, and there is about 4 feet between the garage and camper.
[/quote]

*Now I'm even more envious!*


----------



## mudmaker (Apr 28, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Chumley (Jun 5, 2012)

Here's my 21RS sitting on a pad I made from pressure treated 4x6 and a few tons 1" river stone. Electric is just a few feet away in my garage bay.


----------



## Trailer Trash (May 28, 2012)

That's a MAN door, Baby! LOL

Very nice. I plan on doing the same thing...with sewage and 30 amp service.


----------



## venatic (Jun 11, 2012)

I wish I had the room to park mine at home. Right now it's at my brother's an hour away. Cheaper than the storage lot that was a bit closer.


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

matty1 said:


> She fits nicely next to the garage now. The Sewer line is in, next is the electrical and water outlets. What a difference from the muddy mess before.


I have a similar type of location I would LOVE to put a pad on. Can you give me a rough idea of what the pad along cost you?

Thanks,


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

My rather tight RV pad at home. I must say I like having the trailer close by. I can just get through the entry door when parked and do must things. If I need to work or do mods I pull it out from beside the garage. I also have the sewer clean out right behind the trailer so dumping and holding tank cleaning can be done right at home. I installed a 30-amp RV box and have that for use. Life is good!









I bought a Power Mover from Outbacker "Y-Guy" and use that for the tight maneuvering. The runway centerline is great when using the Power Mover.

Hmmmm... a man door. Maybe I should get my saws-all out.









Safe travels and happy RVing.


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

wtscl said:


> She fits nicely next to the garage now. The Sewer line is in, next is the electrical and water outlets. What a difference from the muddy mess before.


I have a similar type of location I would LOVE to put a pad on. Can you give me a rough idea of what the pad along cost you?

Thanks,
[/quote]

I will take a look and break out that cost...i had a large patio, shed pad, and the camper pad all done at once..


----------



## hoosier steve (Apr 10, 2012)

I am so glad I live in the country! your setups are nice, I have a spot by my haybarn where the outback goes, electric 12' away, water 8' away, and since I am on a septic, dump station right there too! I even have room in my drive to turn her around with the truck. I also use a compact tractor with a hitch to maneuver it around if I need to for washing. I am hoping to have a polebarn put up to store her in before winter.


----------

